# find work as ship cook / 2nd cook in the merchant navy



## jaconico (Aug 22, 2016)

good afternoon all, i'm struggling to find job oppurtunities as ship's cook in the merchant navy, or any other vessels (exept cruise)

somebody can help? i just need contact details of catering crewing agencies, and some advice on how to find job in this sector

i have all the certificates i need including MCA ship's cook Coc

thanks for your kind help

best regards


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Try Clyde Marine Recruitment, but not a lot around at the moment, RFA may be another possibility.


----------



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

I would say one of your best hope is the RFA. Or the Viking recruitment they were always good. Hope this helps good luck.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

RFA maybe, must be British passport holder. Viking cruise vessels?, must have either 4/5 star hotel experience or similar restaurant experience.

Best of luck.


----------



## zero (Jan 9, 2009)

RFA are only accepting Chef Apprentices at the moment. You'll find a lot more by looking at the RFA website, its a sub section of the Royal Navy website. or/and ring this number for further information. 0345 604 0520.


----------

